# Lost, Unable to fly Pigeon :(



## Esme (Nov 11, 2008)

First of all, I have NO IDEA when it comes to pigeons so please try to be patient and use the most understanding words 

I have recently found a pigeon at the theater where I live. There are always pigeons there as they've got this awesome place to roost up on the ceiling. However they're obviously not welcome and now the cinema is playing crazy bird music in attempts to scare them away. They've even set up plastic owls. :|

Anyways, he was in my way and I noticed when I got closer he didn't fly away but just tried to wobble away and made failed attempts to flap its wings. All it could do was hop up and down the stairs. It's beginning to be winter here and it's been getting really cold, so I didn't want to leave him outside. 

I took him home and put him in an old hamster cage I have (it's quite tall but unfortunately the base just really isn't that big, he can only walk around but not spread his wings). Inside the cage I have for him:


Bedding
A towel
Hamster/Rat Food (the only sort of seed stuff I have)
Whole Wheat Bread!
Plain Water (I am just about to make that sugar/salt/water mixture)

I don't know what to do but I can't have him forever as my stepdad isn't impressed. Tomorrow I'm going to try to phone some places to find a place that might take care of birds.

As for its age, I'm not quite sure. He doesn't seem that large and his feathers don't really look... adult like? He has small yellow/white "threads" or tuffs that come out in between his feathers... maybe that is just how a pigeon looks like!

He isn't freaking out much and currently he hasn't moved at all, but he is breathing and looking around. He doesn't move when I touch him but I'm scared myself so I don't really want to pick him up and handle him or anything. Just trying to help the poor guy out!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Esme...It sounds like you have found a very young bird that doesn't know how to eat on it's own yet. He/she will need to be hand fed.
Can you post a picture?
Where do you live incase we have a member near by that can help?


----------



## Esme (Nov 11, 2008)

Thunder Bay, Ontario... I'll get a picture in a second.


----------



## Esme (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay here they are... sorry if they're big or not very good :c im afraid to take him out.

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/Ex-Sion/IMGP7389.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/Ex-Sion/IMGP7390.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/Ex-Sion/IMGP7391.jpg

I'm going for my own supper now but I will be back to check on any replies!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Once we see a picture, we can better advise you as to how and what to feed.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please read the following link and let's talk. You do have a young Pigeon that doesn't know how to eat on it's own yet and you will need to hand feed it until it learns on it's own. I will makes some easy suggestions after you read this link.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-11265.html


----------



## Esme (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay, I've read it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How long have you had the bird?
Is it thoroughly warm?
Has the bird had anything to drink?
Do you have any frozen corn and peas?
Do you have any dry dog food?


----------



## Esme (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had him for about 3 hours.
He is in a fairly warm room... though I find it a bit cold myself. I do have a little heating pad... should i put that in there?
I put in some of the water/salt/sugar about an hour ago and just checked on him now... the water seems to have gone down so I believe he has taken a drink.  He is still sitting in the same corner though, and seems to be more alert. When I opened the cage, he moved immediately whereas he only moved when I touched him before. A good sign I think? 
And I do have peas/corn/dog food.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please do put the heating pad underneath the cage. Set it no higher than low.
Please remove the Hamster food.
Very gently put your hand just below his throat and see if you can feel a little bulge, kind of like a balloon. That will be the bird's crop which is where the food and water goes when the bird eats. Tell me what you feel. It it's flat, that means there is no food or water in the crop.


----------



## Esme (Nov 11, 2008)

I've put the heating pad on low, right on top of the bedding. He's now sitting on it. I've also removed the food and am now going to go check for that bulge...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Put a towl on top of the heating pad.


----------



## Esme (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, towel is there 

My mom just felt for a bump and she said, "there's a little one but it's difficult to tell." He's sitting down so I guess his chest all puffs out, making it difficult to look for this bump. Is it fairly small or large, like how hamsters cheeks puff out to really big sizes?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, when the crop is full, only it would be softer than a hamsters pouch. With food in it, it would be kind of squishy. If it is empty, it is like an empty balloon.


----------



## Esme (Nov 11, 2008)

He seems to be twitching about. Shaking his tail feathers and wings. He also does a lot of puffing out his chest, like he's trying to seem bigger when my mom approaches him. I'm guessing this is just natural defense for a pigeon?

And sadly, there is no bulge


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have you ever seen a baby bird begging for food from its parents? Is it like that?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay is right.
Does he still look puffy, like in the first picture you posted?
Once the bird is thoroughly warm, I want you to start hydrating him as in the information you read. He must be warm first that's really important.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Has the bird had any poops? If so, could you post a picture?


----------



## Esme (Nov 11, 2008)

Yay! He is now standing up and moving.

No, he is not begging for food. We've put wet bread to his beak and he doesn't seem interested.
His puffing has gone down.
So when I'm giving him the water mixture, do I use an eyedropper and force it to him like that? Because he doesn't seem interested in the bowl of water.

The poo is formed, and it is white and black.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please don't feed him just yet and when it's time, defrosted corn and peas would be the best.
Can we see a picture of his poop?


----------



## Esme (Nov 11, 2008)

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/Ex-Sion/IMGP7397.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/Ex-Sion/IMGP7394.jpg


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't give him the water with the dropper. It could go down into his lungs. Just place a small dish of water, like a small ramekin or something in front of him, and try to guide his beak down gently into the water. If he is thirsty, he should drink.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is that the only poop?


----------



## Esme (Nov 11, 2008)

No there were many like that... and a lot more today after I came home from school. I've cleaned it out though and gave him fresh water.

I've been phoning around town to see if anyone will take him... no luck so far. I really want to help him but it is a hassle and I really don't have time for another pet. What should I do? I would like to set him back out into the wild so that he can be a free bird.  But of course he is young, cant fly/eat/etc. and it is cold so that makes it difficult.

??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Esme. Where are you located? Maybe there is someone in your area to help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Hi Esme. Where are you located? Maybe there is someone in your area to help.


They are in Ontario.
Esme...I can't promise anything but I will call around and see if I can find some help tomorrow. I will do my best.
I know it's a hassle but this bird would die if you put it outside. I think this baby was out in your path for a reason and you accepted the challenge by picking it up and bringing it home.You are a kind and good person. Others might have walked on by without a second though but you didn't. The commitment you will need to make to this bird, to enable it to survive, is very short compared to the 20 year life span ahead of it with your continued help.


----------



## Esme (Nov 11, 2008)

Well of course I'm not going to let him out in the cold! If I must, I will wait until summer/spring to set him free if that is okay and he is ready?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Esme said:


> Well of course I'm not going to let him out in the cold! If I must, I will wait until summer/spring to set him free if that is okay and he is ready?


I knew you'd say that!
I'll try to come up with an option tomorrow.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Esme, I have done some calling to the agencies in your area. All I can say, with no offense to our Canadian members, is that I'm glad I live here and not there. 
I would suggest you read all you can from our resource section and ask us all the questions you can think of to get the baby eating on it's own questions and ready for a release come spring or summer. 
You have my number if you want to call about what I have found out.


----------



## Esme (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I can't believe what they said when I called the Ministry of Natural Resources!

First the guy yelled at me for having a bird, saying "You need a license for that!" then he told me if I did bring the bird in, they'd euthanize him. 

I've bought some Avian bird food... now feeding that to him wet. He puts up quite a fuss now.  He also "peeps" quite a bit, which is cute. :]
I have tried to leave a few pieces of corn and wet bird food out... and I sometimes spy on him and see him pecking at it. He'll stop if he suspects I'm there though!

He's a lot more active now... like when I put him down he jumps and scurries around, even made an attempt to take flight in the cage which wasn't so good since the cage is small... I'm going to have to look into an actual bird cage. Actually I know a person that wants to get rid of an antique bird cage! hmmm..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You would be better off with more of a rabbit type cage...long rather than tall. It doesn't need to be too big ...2 feet by 1 1/2 feet.
See if you can find some dove mix. When the baby is squeaking, play with the seed with your fingers in front of him and see if he will start pecking at it.


----------



## pigifan (Nov 2, 2005)

Judging by the pictures I think that within a day or two he will start eating on his own. He definitely does drink on his own. He was unfortunate enough to leave the nest before having the flying/foraging skills.


----------

